# my darlings...



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

well my father just sent me over some pictures of the crowd. They're not particularly good ones as he was in a hurry, but it was nice to see the babes, and here they are!

Whisper - pensive as always:










Harmony, aka "the Bug", chilling out:










Demi - my gosh she's fat (actually believe it or not, Harmony's about twice as wide...):










and last but not least, little Samuel:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute goats!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I think he did a good job- they are full of personality.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

checking back to the pic of Whissy - does anyone think it's possible she might have a problem with one of her molars? I've got a sheep that has the same kind of lump on one side of her jaw like that. I haven't investigated though.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I assumed she was in the middle of chewing her cud. Or is there a lump there all the time? They all look so cute! Demi certainly looks well fed


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Demi's a little hog basically. She and Harmony both. In fact, I get this feeling that most of my goats are hogs...

Well I'm not sure with Whissy - I'll be sure to check her out when I get home in November.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

YEP...They sure do look content! I'd say the lump on her jaw is either a bad tooth or she picked up a splinter. Such sweet faces they have!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe that had a lump like that but it was her cud. It was gone a few minutes later.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Harmie has a crazy little face, huh? she looks retarded


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

they all look so happy & content. sure looks like cud to me. great looking goats.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute pics!  I like the facial expressions,they all seem happy.


----------

